# Wtb zero turn



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking for a used zero turn around 48 inch deck. Do t mind if its older as long as its reliable and cuts good. Located in lorain county but will travel around ne ohio. Looking to be around 1500.00 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

